# Glockmeister Recoil Assembly For G19



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello, I am going to order a stainless steel recoil assembly for my 19. The factory stock spring weight is 18 pounds. I can get this or I have a choice of a 13, 15, 20, 22 or 24 pound spring.

I would appreciate any suggestions or advice on spring weight selection.

Thanks so much!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you shooting any re-loaded ammunition or standard factory (not including +P)? If all you're shooting is standard factory, get the standard weight spring. If you shoot a LOT of +P you _may_ want a heavier spring.


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

